# Rapido upholstery for sale



## whistlinggypsy (May 1, 2005)

I have for sale a length of Rapido upholstery, size 4mt X 1.5mt.

The material is from a 2006 Rapido 985F and i "think" its called Miami blue.

The material is a Draylon type cloth and i have check with Regal Furnishing and they quote a price of £15 per metre (£60) for my piece.

I will accept £30 +p&p ( or collect ) if anyone is interested.

PM for more details 

Bob


----------



## whistlinggypsy (May 1, 2005)

Item now SOLD.

Bob


----------



## whistlinggypsy (May 1, 2005)

Will the member who bought this material please PM me as i promised them some spares I have been carrying in the Rapido and I no longer have any use for them.

Unfortunately I have lost their contact details

Bob


----------



## sweetie (Nov 28, 2005)

Another senior moment Bob  
Steve


----------



## whistlinggypsy (May 1, 2005)

Right on the button there Steve, the worrying thing is that they are getting more frequent  

Any more news on you know who.

What you got planned for later in the year, maybe we can catch up with you both somewhere.

Love to Briar.

Bob


----------



## rickndog (Apr 5, 2008)

Hi Bob,

I've pm'ed you. Sorry about the delay in replying, I've just got back from a few days away and only seen your post tonight.


----------

